# sx-70 reflections



## Jazz (Dec 26, 2006)

Thought it might be fun to share these SX-70 Polaroids. This is Kathy putting on her makeup, as she sits by our kitchen window. Her reflection shows in the window, and also in her handheld mirror. The colors vary so wildly due to the light of the season and in some cases outdated film. Nothing was done in PS to alter or enhance the color.

 This series was completed a couple of years ago, and since then they tore down the old theater and put up a 22 story condo about 10 inches from our window. So now all our light is gone. These things happen. The most technically challenging part of this project, by far, was shooting while I was still on my first cup of coffee. 



















In this (third) one her bathrobe is the same color as the brick wall outside the window, so it blends in.

We still have a bunch of this film left, but it's a shame they discontinued it.  Anyway, hope you enjoyed these.  I have a few more but wasn't sure how many to post at one time.  This is my first photo post here at TPF.  I'm looking forward to being a member here.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 26, 2006)

I like the surreal feel of it all.  Reflections are a lot of fun both real reflections and line reflections of different things.  Aka repeating lines.


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome to TPF, Jazz. I love each and every one of these images - really nice. :thumbup: The funky colors of expired Polaroid film are usually great, and there are some artists out there that have exploited it for very unique imagery. Great job here!

I'm down to about 2 packs of Time Zero in my fridge. I think I might let it sit there forever because using the last will just be so depressing.  

Enjoy the rest of your film! I look forward to seeing more stuff from you.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 26, 2006)

quite nice. I do like a good reflection photo.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

mysteryscribe - Thanks.  I agree that still photography is inherently surreal, as we don't usually see the world in 1/125 of a second, or in this case, in 1/2 second intervals.  

Terri - Thank you very much.  I understand about not wanting to shoot that last pack of sx-70.  Hopefully, in the next world, they'll be plenty of it. :mrgreen:  I went through your site and really enjoyed your images.  Wonderful!  It will inspire me to scan and upload some of my transfers and lifts.

windrivermaiden - thank you kindly.


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2006)

> Terri - Thank you very much. I understand about not wanting to shoot that last pack of sx-70. Hopefully, in the next world, they'll be plenty of it. :mrgreen: I went through your site and really enjoyed your images. Wonderful! It will inspire me to scan and upload some of my transfers and lifts.


Why, thank you! I appreciate the kind words.  Please do upload some lifts, etc., I love to see other people's work. I've not done any for a while now, and could use the inspiration!


----------

